# low and right



## Opus (Apr 3, 2012)

I have been shooting this P228 for a week or so and i have noticed that all my groupings are tight 3-4" at 25' but im consistantly at 4 oclock bout 4" out of the bull. im figgerin that the groupings will get better as we get to know each other a lil better. My question is this why am i shooting low and 4 0clock? is there some thing that im not seeing in the over all picture? Is the sight picture differant for Sigs? Could it be that they are set up differantly than a pistol with adjustable sights?

Respectfully, O


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Are you right or left handed?

Typically, low and left is indicitive of a combination of flinching (low) and poor trigger discipline (left), but that's for right handed shooters, not saying you have to be shooting right handed to hit low/left, but that seems to be the trend. You very well could still be slopping the trigger and pulling right.

Do some *"ball and dummy"* drills and see if your front sight is dropping.


----------



## Opus (Apr 3, 2012)

VAMarine said:


> Are you right or left handed?
> 
> Typically, low and left is indicitive of a combination of flinching (low) and poor trigger discipline (left), but that's for right handed shooters, not saying you have to be shooting right handed to hit low/left, but that seems to be the trend. You very well could still be slopping the trigger and pulling right.
> 
> Do some *"ball and dummy"* drills and see if your front sight is dropping.


Took it to the shop today and they put a laser in the bore and had me squeeze off a few snaps, 1. i was fat fingering the trigger causing the muscles in the back of my right hand to tighten and pull the front sight low and to the right. they got me back on track. I'll have to do a bunch more taining but ill get there. My Ruger for some reason likes the fat finger or maybe i have compensated and learned how to shoot it with it pulling also. either way its all in the finger tip from now on.

thanks for your reply

respectfully O


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

You're welcome. Kudos to going out and actually getting a live person to help you out @ the shop.


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## Opus (Apr 3, 2012)

barstoolguru said:


>


???


----------

